# mounting a trolling motor in a jon boat



## Flatbotm (Jun 14, 2011)

I built a aluminum riser to mount a bow mount trolling motor in the front of my 1542 jon boat. I am trying to decide if I can mount it off to one side or not? Everything Ive read says to mount it centered or a foot off center. Is it ok to mount it off to one side in the front but facing forward? I posted this question up in my build thread as well but I wasn't sure if this would be a better place. Thanks


----------



## freetofish (Jun 14, 2011)

Center is normally good however... If you normally fish from the right hand side (starboard) of your boat, mount the trolling motor so the foot control is on the right side... makes it easier. Do the oppsite if you mostly fish from the left (port). an ole army guy just had to through those starboard/port thingys in. Sorry Navy men.


----------



## Flatbotm (Jun 14, 2011)

here is a pic to help. I want to mount the trolling motor running along the port side and the foot control would end up on the starboard side. The control for the the foot control is long enough that it could go almost anywhere on the front deck. Once the motor is flipped forward it will mostly be out of the way except the 23" part of the bracket that would sit on the port side.


----------



## Flatbotm (Jun 14, 2011)

I decided to mount it along the side after reading bulldogs previous post. Thanks Bulldog!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17306


----------

